# ISO single male rat in NY



## cooperisbae (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm looking to get another male as a companion for my rat, who I got off Craigslist as a single. I believe he's about 8 or 9 months old, and would like to get one around a similar age. I'm located in the Syracuse area for school, but live in the Albany area. I would be willing to drive a little bit from either of these areas!


----------



## heymoon (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a great rat breeder in rochester, called Flower City Rattery. I got my hairless from her and might be getting a dumbo blue rex boy soon. She was wonderful to deal with and worked with my schedule.


----------

